# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Непонятная ошибка в 1cv7

## n-mad

1.jpg2.jpg
Возникает такая ошибка в 1сv7 в графе бух отчетность-приложение к декларации по НДС, ошибка появляется при выставлении галочки создать файл для системы Электронные Декларации(при этой обработке он должен создавать в определенную директорию xml файл)
без галочки формируется форма для печати без проблем
Подскажите куда копать,какую компоненту ставить/регистрировать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1.jpg2.jpg
> Возникает такая ошибка в 1сv7 в графе бух отчетность-приложение к декларации по НДС, ошибка появляется при выставлении галочки создать файл для системы Электронные Декларации(при этой обработке он должен создавать в определенную директорию xml файл)
> без галочки формируется форма для печати без проблем
> Подскажите куда копать,какую компоненту ставить/регистрировать?


Что это вообще за конфигурация? Раньше работало?

----------

